# Mercedes NEW 6x6



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm in love...but at $415,000.00 :rm_thumbdown:







Mercedes new 6x6 (they are going to build 20-30 of them for folks with waaaay more money than me...)


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm getting 7... one for every day of the week! 

:haha: :nana: :booty::booty::booty:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

sick :rockn:


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

I saw that over the weekend...so awesome.


----------

